# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  سالــم سليمــان أبــو الغنــم

## معاذ ملحم

سالــم سليمــان أبــو الغنــم .. كــان حسه القومي طريقاً لوطنيته الأصيلة




 أرض المحبة والوفاء تلك هي مادبا، كما أسماها العلامة روكس بن زايد العزيزي، فلقد كانت ولازالت أنموذجاً فريداً في التسامح والتكافل، وقد شكلت هجرة  المسيحيين النازحين من الكرك، حالة خاصة في تاريخ الأردن الحديث، فاقتسموا مع سكانها الأرض والماء والوئام، ليتعانق صوت الأذان مع رنين أجراس الكنائس، وتصبح مادبا مدينة لا تشبه أي المدينة، حيث كان للشيخ سليمان أبو الغنم دور كبير في بناء روح التسامح التي صبغت الأردنيين على مدى الأزمان، فكان من قاد هذه المبادرة واحتفى بالقادمين الذين كانوا من هذه الأرض وبطعم ملحها الطيب، وكانت عشيرة أبو الغنم تقود العشائر البلقاوية في منطقة مادبا، وهي بيت زعامة ورأي، عرف رجالها بالكرم والشجاعة، وتعد بلدة الفيصلية مركز مضارب أبو الغنم، وهي تقع إلى الشمال الغربي من مدينة مادبا، على بوابة جبل نبو، الذي يعد موقعاً أثرياً ودينياً عالمياً، يتوافد إليه الحجاج المسيحيون من أصقاع الأرض كافة.


والد الشيخ سالم أبو الغنم في مضارب عشيرته، في الفيصلية غرب مدينة مادبا، حيث كانت ولادته في نحو العام 1885م، وكانت البلقاء تشكل قلب الأردن وهي تمتد جغرافياً من زرقاء ماعين إلى سيل الزرقاء، وكانت من خلال عشائرها ورجالاتها تلعب دوراً مؤثراً في المنطقة، وفي الحراك السياسي والاجتماعي الذي برز في النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر، ولاشك فأن الممارسات العثمانية في تلك الفترة وما تلاها، كان لها صداها من خلال رد الفعل الاحتقان، الذي دفع الناس للبحث عن الخلاص من خلال حراك جمعي عربي من أجل التحرر والاستقلال، وقد نشأ سالم أبو الغنم في ظل هذه الأجواء، وكانت عشيرته أسوة بغيرها دائمة الحركة في المنطقة، من خلال بيوت الشعر، التي تنصب حيث الكلأ والماء، وبحسب تعاقب الصيف والشتاء، متنقلين بين أرض الشفا والغور، وكان أبناء العشائر يربون على أعمال الرجال في سن مبكرة، فتعلم الفروسية، والمبارزة بالسيف، وأتقن استخدام البندقية، وتدرب على الكر والفر، الذي يتقنه البدو في حروبهم وغزواتهم، وكانت مناطق شرق الأردن تعاني من إهمال الدولة العثمانية، وعدم اكتراثها ببناء المؤسسات التعليمية، بقصد تجهيل العامة ليسهل لها السيطرة عليهم، فلم يحظ معظم أبناء تلك المرحلة بفرصة مناسبة لتلقي العلم، لذلك لم تتح له فرصة الدخول إلى المدرسة، لكنه تمكن من إتقان المبادئ الأساسية في القراءة والكتابة والحساب وحفظ سور من القرآن الكريم، من خلال الكتّاب الذي يشرف علية رجل الدين في المنطقة.


ينتمي سالم أبو الغنم إلى بيت زعامة عشائرية متوارثة، وكان (الشق) أو مضافة الشيخ العامرة منذ الصباح وحتى منتصف الليل، بالحركة والزوار والأحداث المتلاحقة، هي الجامعة الحقيقية التي وفرت له مجالاً خصباً للتعلم، فهي توفركماً كبيراً ونوعياً من التجارب الحياتية، والخبرات اليومية في مواجهة المشاكل وكيفية التعامل معها، والقدرة على فهم الناس ومساعدتهم، لذا لازم والده الشيخ سليمان أبو الغنم، الذي كان شيخاً له شأن ومكانة داخل البلقاء وخارجها، وكان قاضياً عشائرياً ذائع الصيت، وقد أفنى حياته في خدمة الناس، وتمتين مكانة عشيرته، فكان خير معلم لأبنه الذي ظهرت عليه علامات النبوغ والذكاء وسرعة البديهة، والقدرة على معاضدة والده في السراء والضراء، وبفضل هذه الواقع تفتح وعيه على الحراك التحرري الذي بدأ يسود بلاد الشام بعد استشراء الظلم والتعسف التركي، وهنا برزت الميول الوطنية والقومية لديه، وقد تعمق هذا الجانب لديه مع مرور الأيام وتراكم الأحداث، فكان حاضراً وفاعلاً في المجالس والمشاورات التي اشترك فيها رجالات البلد قاطبة، مؤكداً مقدرته على بلورة وعي قومي فطري، فرضته الضرورة التي تحفظ للعرب كرامتهم وحضارتهم.


وجد الشيخ سالم أبو الغنم نفسه في مواجهة المسؤولية الكبيرة، عندما حمل أمانة الزعامة العشائرية بعد وفاة والده الشيخ سليمان، وقد تسلم هذه المسؤولية في ظرف دقيق تمر به البلاد العربية شرق المتوسط، حيث علق جمال باشا الملقب بالسفاح والي دمشق، أحرار العرب ومفكريهم على أعواد المشانق في دمشق وعاليه وبيروت، لذا بادر إلى المشاركة في مؤتمر بلودان في سوريا عام 1915م، وهو مؤتمر سري عقد لتأييد قيام ثورة عربية بقيادة الشريف الحسين بن علي ضد الحكم العثماني الجائر، وكتابة ميثاق يتضمن خريطة للبلاد العربية والمطالبة بالاعتراف باستقلالها، وقد تسرب خبر المؤتمر إلى والي دمشق فلاحق المؤتمرين، وبطش بمعظمهم، فقد أصدر حكم الإعدام بحقهم، وقد نفذ الحكم بعدد منهم ونفي عدد آخر إلى الأناضول، وتمكن الشيخ سالم أبو الغنم من تجنب الوقوع بقبضة جمال باشا، كونه زعيماً عشائرياً كبيراً، وتوجد مضارب عشيرته بعيداً عن متناول عسكر الوالي بشكل مباشر، مستفيداً من انشغالات الدولة بحركات التمرد الكثيرة، التي صرفتها عن ملاحقة من كان بعيداً عن مراكز الحكم.


وعندما اندلعت الثورة العربية الكبرى ووصولها إلى المناطق الشرقية في الأردن، ساند الشيخ سالم هذه الثورة مع عدد كبير من رجالات البلد، وعندما وصل الأمير عبد الله بن الحسين إلى معان، بناء على مطالبة أهالي بلاد الشام بعيد دخول الفرنسيين دمشق، وانكسار حلم العرب بالحرية والاستقلال، وقد توجهت وفود عديدة لاستقباله وإعلان الولاء للهاشميين لقيادة العرب لتحقيق مرادهم، وكان سالم أبو الغنم من بين هؤلاء الرجال، فلقد  آمن أن القيادة الشرعية والحكيمة وحدها القادرة على ملء الفراغ، وتحقيق الحرية والتنمية اللتين غابتا عن البلاد فترة طويلة من الزمن، وقد واجهت إمارة شرق الأردن مخاطر متلاحقة عند تأسيسها، فلقد تعرضت الأرض الأردنية لغزو الوهابيين، الذين اجتاحوا مضارب العشائر، وقتلوا عدداً من أبنائها، حتى وصلوا إلى (الطنيب) و(حسبان) فقاد الشيخ سالم أبناء العشائر في مادبا إلى جانب العشائر الأخرى، وهاجموا المعتدين وتمكنوا من صدهم، ودحرهم إلى عمق الصحراء التي جاءوا منها.


ناهض سالم أبو الغنم الانتداب البريطاني في شرق الأردن، وكان على تواصل مع المتنورين من أبناء الأردن، وقد شارك في المؤتمر الوطني العام الذي عقد في الخامس والعشرين من شهر أب عام 1928م، من أجل تدارس وضع البلاد والخروج برؤية سياسية واجتماعية واضحة، وكان مشاركاً فاعلاً حيث أنتخب في عضوية اللجنة التنفيذية للمؤتمر ممثلاً لعشائر البلقاء، ودعا المؤتمر إلى وضع ميثاق وطني، ورفض وعد بلفور، ومقاطعة الانتخابات إلا أذا قامت على أساس ديمقراطي تكون فيه الحكومة مسؤولة أمام مجلس النواب المنتخب، وعدم التصرف بالأراضي الأميرية، إلا من خلال مجلس النواب، وقد تم اختيار سالم أبو الغنم ضمن الوفد الذي قابل الأمير عبد الله وسلمه الميثاق الذي خرج به المؤتمر، الذي تحول إلى  حزب سياسي برئاسة حسين الطراونة.


وعندما جرت الانتخابات النيابية لأول مرة، انتخب سالم أبو الغنم عضواً في المجلس عن مدينة مادبا التي هي جزء من البلقاء، وقد استمر بالقيام بواجبه الوطني والقومي بوتيرة متصاعدة، حيث شارك في مؤتمر بلودان الثاني عام 1937م، الذي عقد لمواجهة القوى الاستعمارية والهجرة اليهودية والأوضاع التي آلت إليها الحال في فلسطين، وقد التقى بالمناضل الكبير الأمير سلطان الأطرش، ونشأت بين الرجلين علاقة طيبة، خاصة وأن الأخير أمضى فترة طويلة منفي في الأردن، وبعد أن عاد سالم أبو الغنم نفي نتيجة لمشاركته في مؤتمر بلودان إلى مدينة العقبة، وشارك في المهرجانات والمناسبات الوطنية، ذات الصفة التحررية، وعندما تم تأسيس حزب الشعب الأردني كان أحد مؤسسيه، الذي دعا إلى النهوض بالأردن في كافة المجالات، ومنح أبناء الأردن الأولوية في الوظائف العليا التي كانت في أغلبها من نصيب الموظفين المعارين.


عرف الشيخ سالم أبو الغنم بلقب «عليم البلقاء» لسعة معرفته في شؤون العشائر والقضاء العشائري فكان يقوم مقام محكمة التمييز في القضاء المدني، وكان وطنياً مثقفاً وقومياً نبيلاً، وشاعراً امتلأ شعره بالحكمة والعاطفة الصادقة، وقد أحبه الناس بشكل لافت، وقد انتخب عام  1955م رئيساً لبلدية مادبا، لكن المنية عاجلته حيث توفي في السادس من آذار عام 1956م، وكانت لحظة فراقه لحظة مشهودة حيث بكته مادبا وضواحيها والبلقاء وعشائرها والأردن من أقصاه إلى أقصاه، وامتزج صوت الآذان بأجراس الكنائس، وبقي حاضراً في الذاكرة بذكره الطيب وعمله الصالح الذي لاينسى.

----------


## دموع الغصون

لمعو في سماء الأردن وتركوا لنا قناديل لتضيء دروبنا 
رجالات حفرو أسمهم بالصخر بأناملهم التي لم تعرف إلا العطاء و التفاني لأجل الوطن 

معاذ 
كم جميل أن نتعرف على هذه الأعلام الأردنية ونحيي ذكراها بحروف منيره ومشرقة بتاريخ فخر وعز لكل نشمي ونشمية 
أبدعت بهذا الطرح 
ودي و يسبقه وردي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كم جميل ان نتعرف على شخصيات أردنية انفقت الغالي و الرخيص فداء لتراب الاردن الغالي 

والاجمل ان أراكِ تقفين على مشارف أقلامي وتقرأين السطور 


فكل الشكر و الثناء لكِ  يا دموع الغصون .

----------

